# thoughts ?



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

Oakly Entire Snowboard Jacket, white goggles, grey beanie, and Grenade Astro Snowboard Pants Orange.

Yay or nay .. ?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Don't be lazy and post some pics if you want responses.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Nay. But only because I like horses.


----------



## Bray (Jul 12, 2011)

roremc said:


> Nay. But only because I like horses.


I lolll'd.


----------

